# Which one?



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

OK heres the info.....
27" draw 60# 428 grain arrow +or-
tree stand and blind hunting
Go with the DXT or General?
I say DXT is smoother.
General is dead after shot, draw would take some getting use to. Dont know which mods I shot with.
Tuning wise how do they compare?


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

honestly, in my opinion....the dxt is a great great bow, but if your not an experienced shooter, with many hours under your belt, it's not forgiving! We start getting shorter and shorter, the less forgiving this bow will be. plus yardage and you might be spraying arrows all over. I would go with the drenalin. The dxt is great, but don't get hung up on the sweet look of that compact bow.


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

The Drenalin is probaly more forgiving (havent shot yet) even though the BH is the same, and probaly would group alittle better at longer ranges 50+. It also sells for alot cheaper than the DXT's (used). Its about the same weight as well. Ill test out the Drenalin and see how it feels. I limit my shots to about 40-45 yards. My Tomkat (31" ATA) shoots good out to those ranges with a biscuit so I figure a drop away w/ right helical on the other bows would be an improvment. I think the General would be quieter and may hold more steady than the DXT. I think either way, Drenalin, DXT or General all decked out the difference would be draw cycle/valley, weight difference and hand shock. Ill shoot the Drenalin to see if its dead as the General, and compare draw cycle to DXT. Im guessing the draw cycle is about the same and possibly shock, if it compares to the Generals shock it might be the cats meow. Anyone know the bare weight of a General? It would be nice to be able to shoot them all side by side.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

the bowtech general weighs 4.5lbs bare bow


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I shoot a switch and IMO unless you are going elk hunting, or do a ton of spotting and stalking the axle to axle isn't as big of deal as weight. You will be fine with the bigger A2A. I want a lighter bow as loaded up mine is heavy when stalking for a day, or at full draw for a long time.

I would shoot them both see what shoots the best for you then make your decision. not kidding when I made my decision I took the two bows I wanted went into the range my dad blind folded me and handed me a bow I drew he aimed me and I shot them. He would take the bow from me after every shot and switch. It was litterally a double blind study. I could tell the difference and went with the bow that felt better not the bow with smaller axle to axle, or cooler camo. better name bull crap. Needless to say the one I picked with my blind fold on was the switchback!

I would try this!


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

That blind fold idea is pretty good, I shot a almost fully setup DXT and Drenalin today, both felt the same. It sucked that they were set somwhere in the high 60's. I like to shoot alot and shoot alot when I do, so I like my bows between 55-60#. I still need to shoot the General with smooth mods and some junk on it to get a better idea on how they all compare.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Thats the thing they are so close and if one has a heavy something or an other on it it will shoot way different. They have to have very similar things on them.


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

how much is the drenaline?


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

snow123geese said:


> how much is the drenaline?


Can find em on AT for $500-600.


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

A couple months ago I shot both the DXT and the General. They both shot really nice but just picking up the general gave us all a good laugh, it felt like a tank compared to the DXT. And the scale there at the shop didn't lie, the general was 2 pounds heavier than the DXT "both set up".

Two of the employees at the archery shop had bought new Bowtechs, but after dealing with problems with both bows they sent them back and went with DXT's and couldn't be happier.Did you know that Bowtech was just taken over by Savage arms also.

I went with the DXT, brand new off AT for $650.


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

2LBS heavier, good lord! I need to put my bow on the scale to see what she weights in at. I also heard that rests like QAD and Ripcord dont work to well on the General.
Sounds like you got a good deal on your bow.


----------

